# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما هو افضل موقع للتوصيات المدفوعة؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## pipsniper

أريد الاشتراك في موقع يعطي توصيات مدفوعة وانا اريد انا اخذ رايكم فيمن جرب وتعامل مع احد المواقع وحقق نتائج جدية

----------


## طائر الشمال

انصحك اخي الكريم بعدم التعامل مع التوصيات الجاهزه ... 
اتمنى ان تتعلم بنفسك وتصنع لنفسك التوصيات بعد ذلك ... 
ترى الموضوع يبدو لك صعب في البداية ولكن بعد فترة تكون الامور أسهل ...  
بالتوفيق .

----------


## pipsniper

صدقني تعلمت وعملت سنين وزهقت من نفسي لا تحليل نافع ورقمي نافع ولا اكسبيرت ولا مؤشر نافع

----------


## ea4m

أخي يا ريت تتابع موضوع أستاذنا الكبير فوركس مان ( محمود ) 
دي توصياته   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t89794.html 
و ده شرح لأستراتيجيتة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90054.html 
و دي طريقة شرح الآخبار  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90186.html 
و دي الآستراتيجية بعد تطويرها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t91711.html  
و الحمد الله بتم تحقيق أكثر من 200 نقطة في اليوم  
و مجانا مش مدفوعه و الكلام الفاضي ده  
تحياتي

----------


## pipsniper

انا عارف بس هسالك سؤال, هل هنالك عضو واحد يلتزم بالتوصيات للابد؟ لا اعتقد كثيرا ما فتحت مواضيع ثم اغلقت والسبب لانه اي عمل مهما كان تطوعي له حد اما دفع المال يضمن الاستمرار لان اصحاب تلك الخدمات يهمهم الاموال مثل اي سلعة تباع وتشترى المال يضمن استمرارها لما لا نهاية
هذه هي الفكرة

----------


## VEVA

هو فيه  رابط  لبنك  اجنبي بيعطي توصيات  ولكن انا صراحة مش قادر اعرف  طريقة التواصل معاهم لانه كله انجليزي  والتوصيات  ليها  3  انظمة بالنسبة للدفع  من بينها انك تاخد توصيات يومية فقط وسعر اليوم  100  دولار  لليوم الواحد  
بس  خايف احط الرابط  ادارة الموقع تفتكر اني بعمل دعاية  
لو الادارة تسمح حبعتلك  الرابط  على الخاص  او احطه هنا للجميع

----------


## أبو مازن

انا هسالك سوال اذا كانت التوصيات المدفوعة لا تخسر لية صاحبها بيكلف نفسة عناء عمل موقع وارسال التوصيات بأجر ؟ 
مكان زمنة اكتفي بمكسبة المضمون 100% 
اذا ستدفع وتتحمل خسارة ولو حسبتها ستجدها هي هي ما ستخسرة من تحليل خاطيء تزيد علية تمن الاشتراك

----------


## ea4m

> انا عارف بس هسالك سؤال, هل هنالك عضو واحد يلتزم بالتوصيات للابد؟ لا اعتقد كثيرا ما فتحت مواضيع ثم اغلقت والسبب لانه اي عمل مهما كان تطوعي له حد اما دفع المال يضمن الاستمرار لان اصحاب تلك الخدمات يهمهم الاموال مثل اي سلعة تباع وتشترى المال يضمن استمرارها لما لا نهاية
> هذه هي الفكرة

 يا غالي ما أستاذنا الكبير شارح الآستراتيجية و ممكن تفهمها و طبقها لوحدك و اذا ما فهمتش بعض  
النقط اسأل و هو مش هيتأخر 
و ان شاء أستاذنا الكبير مكمل معانا على طول و يا رب اديله و ادينى طولت العمر و يفضل معانا على طول

----------


## FXEGY30

على قد ما تقدر اتعلم استيراتيجه واعتمد عليها
واستيراتيجه الانتحار بصراحه قويه مش وحشه
شوف اللى يناسبك في المنتدى وابدأ بيه 
ما تيأسش
ياما حصل معانا,,, ولسه واقفين على رجلينا
يا حسابتنا اتصفرت ورجعنا شحناها تاني واتصفر تاني وتالت 
واهو بنحاول .. وادينا بنتعلم 
وربنا كريم
اللى ليه نصيب في حاجة لازم يشوفها

----------


## abnrwaf

> انا عارف بس هسالك سؤال, هل هنالك عضو واحد يلتزم بالتوصيات للابد؟ لا اعتقد كثيرا ما فتحت مواضيع ثم اغلقت والسبب لانه اي عمل مهما كان تطوعي له حد اما دفع المال يضمن الاستمرار لان اصحاب تلك الخدمات يهمهم الاموال مثل اي سلعة تباع وتشترى المال يضمن استمرارها لما لا نهاية  
> هذه هي الفكرة

  اسمح لي اخي بهذه المداخله من المفهوم من كلامك في الاقتباس انك مصر تبحث عن مصدر للتوصيات المستمره وكأنك بذلك تصر على استمرارك بالبحث عن الربح من خلال التوصيات وهذا الشي يونافي الواقع . تعلم اخي بنفسك واعتمد عليها ولاباس ان اخسر مره او مرتين او اكثر وكل خساره حاول ان تتعلم منها وكل ربح ايضا تعلم منه .. وفقك الله ,,,

----------


## ابو نوران

باختصار راحت علي الوف بسبب التوصيات المدفوعه كلهم خراطين وياكلونك ولعبون عليك تابع الاخ ماجد وادخل معه واذى ربحت 200 نقطه بالاسبوع لو من اول يوم سكر الجهاز ونتظر الاسبوع القادم

----------


## forexshark99

التوصيات المدفوعة فاشلة في كل المواقع . ابحث عن شركة تقدم لك تحليل وتوصيات جيدة كمستثمر فيها

----------


## a77med

نصيحه منى ابعد عن التوصيات المدفوعه خالص ونهائى ويفضل انك تستبعد التعامل بالتوصيات عموما سواء كانت توصيات مدفوعه او مجانيه غير الا ممكن تشترك بتوصيات يكون صاحبها شارح الطريقة الذى سيقوم ويوضع من خلالها التوصيات بشرح وتفصيل دقيق للطريقة فاده تابع معه وفيه هنا اعضاء كثير الحقيقة لهم ورش منهم الاخ محمود ولقبه عاشق الفوركس والاخ احمد شبانه والاخ hit_the_profit وهم دول افضل ناس بعد احترامى للجميع طبعا لهم ورش توصيات بطريقة مشروحه ومبسطة ولكن اياك ثم اياك ثم اياك انك تشترك فى توصيات مدفوعه لانهم كلهم 99.99% منهم ليس عندهم ضمير بل لو تلاحظ فى اخ وعضو معانا هنا كان حذر من شخصين فى المنتدى وتم حظرهم كان بيقوموا بوضع توصيات بمقابل مادى على اساس انها من توصيات دان زنجر وغيرهم من المحللين الكبار العالميين ولكن للاسف كانوا هؤلاء الاشخاص ياخذون ثمن التوصيات ويعطيهم توصيات فاشله منقولة من احدى المنتديات وغيرهم من عمليات النصب الذى نسمع عنها باستمرار فى المنتديات المجاورة وطبعا الراى فى الاول وفى الاخر يرجع ليك 
تقبل ودى وتقديرى واتمنى لك التوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## RED.HAT

السلام عليكم
الغريب ان كل المشاركين ما حدش افاد السائل
يكفى مشاركة واحدة توضح وجهة نظر "ذاكر اولا"
ثم باقى الناصحين يجاوبو على السؤال
حد عارف الاجابة يكتبها؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قدوري محمد

شخصيا أنا أيضا ابحث عن مزود توصيات وهناك العديد من المواقع الاجنبية اللتي وجدتها تبعثلك التوصية على الموبيل لكن حتى الان لم اجرب واحدة . وبالنسبة للنتائج جيدة تحقق بين 200 الى 500 نقطة في الشهر يعن بالنسة لي تبد مقنع وليس كبعض المزويدين اللذي يفتري ويقول ان يربح 200 نقطة في اليوم  :012: 
هذه بعض المواقع لكن ان اشتركت لا أظمنلك شئ  http://www.mniforexsignal.com/index.asp http://www.belovfx.com/en/ http://www.forexsignal.com/ http://www.gainprice.com/performance

----------


## msasb

مش اخونا صاحب الموضوع فتح عن توصيات دايركت سجنال اف اكس الماليزي وابدى انه جيد؟

----------


## msasb

> شخصيا أنا أيضا ابحث عن مزود توصيات وهناك العديد من المواقع الاجنبية اللتي وجدتها تبعثلك التوصية على الموبيل لكن حتى الان لم اجرب واحدة . وبالنسبة للنتائج جيدة تحقق بين 200 الى 500 نقطة في الشهر يعن بالنسة لي تبد مقنع وليس كبعض المزويدين اللذي يفتري ويقول ان يربح 200 نقطة في اليوم 
> هذه بعض المواقع لكن ان اشتركت لا أظمنلك شئ  http://www.mniforexsignal.com/index.asp http://www.belovfx.com/en/ http://www.forexsignal.com/ http://www.gainprice.com/performance

 أنا جربت belovfx وهم غير صادقين 100% في عرض النتائج، يعني النتائج اللي يعرضو احيانا الصفقة تضرب الاستوب ولايكتب لها تعليق وبعض الاحيان يكتبها يعني شغل مزاجي 
بالنسبة forexsignal فهي سيئة لأنهم يعتمدون على ثلاث اهداف والتوصية تجيك متأخرة وغالبا صفقاتهم ماركت وليست أوامر معلقة 
البقية لم أجربها  
نصيحة: تعلم المتاجرة بنفسك أفضل ولو كلفك سنين لذلك هذا اذا كنت ترغب بالمتاجرة ، والذي يقول انه تعب من التعلم بدون فائدة، ببساطه بقوله إما انه لم يلتزم باستراتيجية معينة لمدة كافية وجالس يتنقل بين استراتيجية أو أخرى،  أو ان هناك مشكلة في الاستراتيجية نفسها. وأغلب الاستراتيجيات الموجودة بالمنتدى ناجحه طالما انك بتلتزم بها وتدير صفقاتك بشكل آمن بعيد عن الخطورة وتتعامل مع الاستوب (الاستوب مهم جداً) 
اي استراتيجية مالها استوب ، يفضل الابتعاد عنها ما عدا المحترفين لأصحاب هالاستراتيجية والذين لديهم باع وخبرة بالتعامل مع تقلبات السوق المفاجئة 
تحياتي

----------


## قدوري محمد

تشكر جدا ان كنت ابحث عن احد جربه وبالنسة لي عند خبرة جيد في الفوركس ومتاجر لمدة طويلة لكن الضغط النفسي ارهقني وان متوقف منذ 7 اشهر لكن أظن جاذبية الفوركس مازالت تؤثر في

----------


## msasb

> تشكر جدا ان كنت ابحث عن احد جربه وبالنسة لي عند خبرة جيد في الفوركس ومتاجر لمدة طويلة لكن الضغط النفسي ارهقني وان متوقف منذ 7 اشهر لكن أظن جاذبية الفوركس مازالت تؤثر في

 دام اخي انك عندك خبرة ومتبع الاستراتيجية وملتزم بها 
يتبقى لك مشكلة العامل النفسي وهو العامل الأخير الذي يؤثر على المتاجر ، ان استطعت التخلص منها راح تزبط أمورك بإذن الله 
حاول قراءة كتب لمواضيع تختص العامل النفسي في أسواق المال ، فهناك نصائح جيدة بهذا الخصوص 
تحياتي

----------


## فيلسوف فوركساوى

لا انصحك اخى الفاضل بشراء توصيات مدفوعة فانا عن تجربة اشتريت  توصيات وكلها فاشلة عليك بالمنتدى الجميل ده ستجد فيه الكثير لكن المشكلة انه واضع التوصيات لا يستمر كثيرا هنا

----------


## adham

السلام عليكم اخوان
دائما منتدانا عامر بالتوصيات والستراتيجيات وشرح وافي ولكن المطلوب من عندنا المتابعة والتجربة  ولا انصح بالتوصيات المدفوعة من خارج المنتدى

----------


## ms.doot

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وسوف اجرب الموقع الذي ةضعته تريال بـ 9 دولار 
تحياتي

----------


## magma

كنت استلم توصيات من موقع http://www.thefxguru.com/ عندما كانت مجانية حتي نهاية العام الماضي و للأسف لم أكن اعطيها اي اهتمام.
من بداية 2011 اصبحت مدفوعة و للاسف لم أجربها حتى على ديمو

----------


## target one

فيه واحد مصرى بيدى توصيات كويس متابع معاه من فتره اذا تحب
بس انا شايف ان حضرتك تذاكره طريقه عمل يكون افضل

----------


## magma

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وسوف اجرب الموقع الذي ةضعته تريال بـ 9 دولار 
> تحياتي

 هل نفع معاك الموقع؟

----------


## marwan1764

> أنا جربت belovfx وهم غير صادقين 100% في عرض النتائج، يعني النتائج اللي يعرضو احيانا الصفقة تضرب الاستوب ولايكتب لها تعليق وبعض الاحيان يكتبها يعني شغل مزاجي 
> بالنسبة forexsignal فهي سيئة لأنهم يعتمدون على ثلاث اهداف والتوصية تجيك متأخرة وغالبا صفقاتهم ماركت وليست أوامر معلقة 
> البقية لم أجربها  
> نصيحة: تعلم المتاجرة بنفسك أفضل ولو كلفك سنين لذلك هذا اذا كنت ترغب بالمتاجرة ، والذي يقول انه تعب من التعلم بدون فائدة، ببساطه بقوله إما انه لم يلتزم باستراتيجية معينة لمدة كافية وجالس يتنقل بين استراتيجية أو أخرى،  أو ان هناك مشكلة في الاستراتيجية نفسها. وأغلب الاستراتيجيات الموجودة بالمنتدى ناجحه طالما انك بتلتزم بها وتدير صفقاتك بشكل آمن بعيد عن الخطورة وتتعامل مع الاستوب (الاستوب مهم جداً) 
> اي استراتيجية مالها استوب ، يفضل الابتعاد عنها ما عدا المحترفين لأصحاب هالاستراتيجية والذين لديهم باع وخبرة بالتعامل مع تقلبات السوق المفاجئة 
> تحياتي

 
كنت استلم توصيات مقدمة من موقع يدعى جلف فوركس ، كانت جيدة وبمعدل توصية الى توصيتين باليوم  ،وحسبما شعرت أن التوصيات ليست اوتوماتيكية كما في موقع فوركس سيجنال  وانما شعرت أنها ناتجة عن تحليل أفراد .

----------


## msasb

> كنت استلم توصيات مقدمة من موقع يدعى جلف فوركس ، كانت جيدة وبمعدل توصية الى توصيتين باليوم  ،وحسبما شعرت أن التوصيات ليست اوتوماتيكية كما في موقع فوركس سيجنال  وانما شعرت أنها ناتجة عن تحليل أفراد .

 موقع لا يعرض نتائج التوصيات وبالاضافة إلى ذلك يخبرك بأن من الافضل إغلاق الصفقة بعد وصول 30 نقطة او انتهاء التصحيح يعتبر خدمة توصيات غير احترافية لأنها لا يقدم تنبيه أو اشارة لتذكير المشترك بالقيام بذلك ، بل الأمر يعود له فما فائدة من التوصيات اذاً. فالخدمة اذاً فاشلة ولا يستاهل الاشتراك معهم 
تحياتي

----------


## deloryan

i think this is one of the bests   honest signals

----------


## abuhitham135

ما رايكم في شركة fsdfx  لادارة الحسابات

----------


## gnlb

كل المواقع ماراح تفيدك
اعتمد على نفسك وعلى اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## المنسيه

هل انت مشترك معهم ؟؟

----------


## سلمان العوام

لن تستفاد شيء أخي كريم ..  
اذا كنت تريد شركات وساطة فهي مليئة بطول وعرض العالم  
اذا كنت تبحث عن دروس تعليمية وشرح لهذا السوق فأيضا فالأنترنت مليء جدا بالمواقع والمنتديات التعليمية  
أما اذا كنت تريد ان تربح وتعتمد في مكاسبك على سوق الفوركس فأنت تطلب شيئا صعبا جدا وقد يكون مستحيل  
تحياتي لك ..

----------


## hesham hamad

نصيحتى ليك ركز على نفسك و تطويرها افضل من التوصيات 
اتعلم تحليل فنى صح

----------


## nemarfx

مواقع التوصيات المدفوعة لا تكون صادقة لكن مواقع التحليل الفنى افضل

----------


## elra3i

جرب هذا QLiNi Signals
مش هينفع اضع الرابط

----------


## ابو عنتر2

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t240860.html#post3094971

----------

